# Yep, new to this forum



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi gang, new here and have a few posts from last week after signing on.

Have an Evanix Blizzard in .22. A Tech Force 89 in .22(tuned). A Diana Model 48 in .177.(Tuned) A RWS 350Magnum in .177.(newest rifle to me) Then a few other BB rifles and an old Crosman pumper in .22 that is to be a project. Seals don't hold and it needs cleaning big time. Will get at it over the next few months.

Have had the Diana since the mid 80's and it worked well all the time I had it. Finally got a bit more interested a year or so ago and found out about tuning so sent it to Bob Werner (CharlieDaTuna) and had his top Turbo Tune done. It smoothed it out a lot, easier to cock, a bit more power and all around much nicer to shoot.

Am in North Central North Dakota. The geese are in and more coming all the time. Ice of many of the smaller ponds and sloughs. Skunks, raccoons and animals running around the countryside and those out and about mid day are most likely rabid or ill so no problems shooting them. Otherwise, skunks and porcupines I nail quickly so the Lab doesn't run into them.

Plenty of pigeons, blackbird by the billions and lots of grackles, starlings and crows.

Not much for target shooting other than sighting in and checking if it holds from time to time. More on the blackbirds... a public service here as they decimate sunflower fields and hurt the harvest.

If I can be of help, let me know. I am not "Mr. Knowledge" on all things air rifle but will help where I can.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

zzyzx said:


> Hi gang, new here and have a few posts from last week after signing on.
> 
> Have an Evanix Blizzard in .22. A Tech Force 89 in .22(tuned). A Diana Model 48 in .177.(Tuned) A RWS 350Magnum in .177.(newest rifle to me) Then a few other BB rifles and an old Crosman pumper in .22 that is to be a project. Seals don't hold and it needs cleaning big time. Will get at it over the next few months.
> 
> ...


Greetings, Greetings! Welcome to the forum. I enjoyed the picture of the coyote. I hope to have a JH .457 in a month or so and then find some 'yotes myself.


----------

